# Questione filosofica (pacchetti bloccanti)

## rb34

ciao. scusate ma forse mi manca qualche concetto di base su gentoo, però non riesco a capire una cosa.

Un due settimane fa, dando  emerge system -upvDn mi sono trovato come tutti con la situazione di  ss e com_err che bloccavano e2fsoprogs-libs, come segue

```
[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs (is blocking sys-libs/ss-1.40.9, sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9)

```

Piccola parentesi: stavo quasi bloccando il sistema perché non ricordavo/sapevo che com_err serve a wget e l'avevo tolto, e per fortuna il pacchetto di com_err era su disco e l'ho ricompilato.

Ora, oggi ho ri-syncato, e mi aspettavo che in qualche modo le dipendenze fossero state cambiate, nel senso che una situazione come quella sopra è secondo me pericolosissima! (anche se non sembra).

Perché non è possibile dire "aggiorna tutto system" e basta? Come fare a capire, se uno non lo sa, quali sono i pacchetti che potrebbero davvero bloccarti il sistema (tipo com_err, che non faceva funzionare wget e quindi il merge)? E' bacato il sistema delle dipendenze?

----------

## fbcyborg

Dai un'occhiata quì.

----------

## rb34

sì... il topic l'avevo visto, diciamo che mi ero perso gli ultimi post che in effetti trattano della "teoria" come volevo fare io qui... ma non mi pare che ci sia ancora una soluzione chiara, BOH! io un po' ci capisco, nel senso che se va male qualcosa sono in grado di bootare il cd e chrootare, ma... una cosa così su pacchetti system è proprio grave.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, ma il motivo per cui ti ho dato quel link è perché anche io ho avuto il tuo stesso problema e l'ho risolto anche guardando quel thread.

E' oramai noto quel problema!

----------

## randomaze

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> ma... una cosa così su pacchetti system è proprio grave.

 

Abbastanza daccordo, ma considera che anche gli sviluppatori sono umani e alle volte possono sbagliare  :Wink: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, ma il motivo per cui ti ho dato quel link è perché anche io ho avuto il tuo stesso problema e l'ho risolto anche guardando quel thread.
> 
> E' oramai noto quel problema!

 

lui voleva incentrare il discorso sul "motivo del misfatto", non voleva una soluzione al problema .. credo..

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito.. allora se è così chiedo scusa.  :Smile: 

Quindi alla fine qual'è il punto? Dobbiamo cazziare i developer???  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Elbryan

Sì! Soprattutto i kern-dev.. andrebbero frustati.  :Razz: 

----------

## rb34

mah. io alla fine ho risolto con questa https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234907#c7 soluzione, il punto è che stavolta c'è stato un pacchetto che è stato sostituito da un altro e non capisco se la cosa non sia contemplata dal sistema portage o se sia stato fatto casino da qualcuno. Purtroppo ho pensato che se mi fosse capitato su un server di produzione di togliere com_err mi sarei potuto disperare...

----------

## randomaze

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> il punto è che stavolta c'è stato un pacchetto che è stato sostituito da un altro

 

Cose che capitano quando la distribuzione è in aggiornamento continuo come gentoo.

Gli automatismi di portage in generale funzionano ma potrebbero aver bisogno di una mano umana: non a caso i pacchetti bloccanti vanno rimossi e reinstallati a mano.

In questo caso il problema non era in portage in se ma nelle azioni compiute da portage tra i due comandi (unmenrge com_err && emerge e2fsprogs-lib)... in pratica era stato valutato (almeno spero) che com_err e ss non erano necessari a portage ma non era stato considerato che portage si appoggia a un programma esterno per i download (dato che tale programma può essere configurabile penso che chi ha fatto la modifica non si è accorto del progblema di wget perchè usa un'altro downloader).

----------

## lucapost

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...considerato che portage si appoggia a un programma esterno per i download (dato che tale programma può essere configurabile penso che chi ha fatto la modifica non si è accorto del progblema di wget perchè usa un'altro downloader).

 

Quindi è per questo che non me ne sono accorto! Anche se ho parallel-fetch nelle features, normalmente prima di aggiornare, il mondo me lo scarico con emerge -uNDf world,

W le vecchie abitudini!!!

----------

